

Question that Harvard Students Get Wrong - jhull
http://www.businessinsider.com/question-that-harvard-students-get-wrong-2012-12

======
anon6567
Huh, I got it wrong, and I didn't go to any of the schools mentioned in the
article, maybe I just stupid?

